# Which country is the KING of pop culture in each continent?



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

For North America it's USA no doubt about it. 

For Asia, i think it's South Korea, it's movie stars and singers are conquering Asia, a Korean actor become so popular in Japan that many Japanese would visit Korea to see that actor.

For Europe, maybe UK? it sure has some great bands. But not many countries in europe have english as their first language, but that shouldn't be a big problem i guess.

Latin America: mexico? but famous mexico celebrities are all in Hollywood, that's a minus. What about Brazil? and Central American countries?

and what about Africa?


----------



## Citrus-Fruit (Mar 26, 2005)

Sen of course its the UK

Its the second biggest music industry in the world and has produced the best selling bands eve.

Even this is obvious yet people still try and find ways around it :sleepy:


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

Didn't American artists dominate the European awards this year?


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

IMO, pop culture is 99.9% pure crap.


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

North America: America
Europe: I'd think UK but then I also think of a lot of other European countries...
Asia: Japan or S. Korea
Latin America: this is a hard one but I think I'll go with Mexico.


----------



## high_flyer (Jan 30, 2003)

In Europe, music from the UK and US dominate the charts. In England, we get very little music from the continent, its mainly our own stuff, and stuff from the US


----------



## Citrus-Fruit (Mar 26, 2005)

pottebaum said:


> Didn't American artists dominate the European awards this year?


Well the MTV awards because MTV nominate them and not the public, which aggrivates Europeans very much.

**** it I give up, The British arent even being recognised as having the best music in Europe even though anyone in the music industry will tell you the best and most varied music. comes from the British Isles.


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

nvm


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

I posted this a month or so ago; just look what an influence the US has in the UK:










Anyhow, since we are being specific by continent, I'd say the UK has a huge influence in Europe---lots of great music rolling out of there.


----------



## Citrus-Fruit (Mar 26, 2005)

What we have an interest in the world? 

Shame you guys dont .... The same could be said for British sport reported in the States


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

Citrus-Fruit said:


> What we have an interest in the world?
> 
> Shame you guys dont .... The same could be said for British sport reported in the States


It's great you have an interest in the world....but MORE THAN HALF of the front page stories on the BBC entertainment page were specific to the United States.

BTW: I rarely hear British sports being mentioned in our media. Not sure what you're talking about.


----------



## null (Dec 11, 2002)

LtBk said:


> IMO, pop culture is 99.9% pure crap.



and that 0.01% is sh*t...


----------



## high_flyer (Jan 30, 2003)

I think we look to the US too much in all aspects!! I got sick of the coverage our news channels gave to the Presidential elections. Who cares, as long as they tell us who won, not that bothered about seeing all the flashy, hyped up, over the top showboating the US elections are all about. "_Look at me, I'm so great, I fought in wars, I've got a great family, I love my country blah blah blah_" :bash:
Its not politics, its just a popularity contest. And it goes on for 2 years, and costs millions of $, its ridiculious!!!


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

2 years? More like a year at most. Names come up long before the next election, like right now Clinton's name is showing up a lot, but that's not campaigning. That only starts with the primary elections in states and then the candidates get very serious once they have been given their party's ticket. By that time it is summer.


----------



## high_flyer (Jan 30, 2003)

Ok, but still, the UK election campaigning only goes on for a month, and that seems a long time!! I understand the US is a big country, but come on!!!


----------



## hudkina (Oct 28, 2003)

Citrus-Fruit said:


> The same could be said for British sport reported in the States


Wait... The British play sports?


----------



## eusebius (Jan 5, 2004)

N-America: USA
S-America: Brazil
Britain: England
Continent: I'm afraid it's either Sweden or Italy 
N-Africa: Egypt
Africa: Senegal & Mali
Asia: India (Mumbai/Bombay)

World: UK

France has a wide reach with the large African and Arab communities while Germany is still ahead on the electronic music stage (festivals in the Messetürm in FFM :banana: )

Sweden has quite a few artists in the UK charts (Eric Prydz, The Hives, Roxette, Europe, Abba, no Håkan Lidbo yet but soon come!) while charts in many other countries are dominated by Italian artists whose names I can't even spell correctly. The Dutch are masters at cheap and vulgar bopping noises. UK & Europe combined would have England as King.
And of course the USA dominates with bland and boring mass products but frankly I find most popular US music dreadfully annoying. Meant to sell jeans and cars.
Harare and Kinshasa used to have great music scenes but most of that has vanished. Addis-Abeba must have been great in the 1970's. Philips held offices there and a wealth of Ethiopean jazz was released.

Overall The UK has the best, and BBC Radio is the unrivalled champion of squeezing quality into daytime radio. The UK also is the one country where sales didn't slump.

And overall, Africa is where most ideas and songs are being stolen by greedy people from elsewhere. It's really sickening to know how for instance The Lion Sleeps Tonight was credited to the wrong person. Glenn Miller was a similar thief. 'In The Mood' is a complete rip-off. There was an excellent radio show in Brussels by the name of Domino that scientifically traced back many of those falsely claimed copyrights. It's a shame organisations like UNESCO never followed the trail that Domino show had set up. People should be dragged into court and forced to pay damages. :rant:


----------



## Locust (Apr 29, 2005)

Asia: India (Mumbai/Bombay) ????

Indian pop culture has VERY limited reach to the eastern Asia... where the
LARGEST market in Asia is located.

It is mostly a phonomenon in the Indian culture influenced countries , I guess.

I know that the pop culture has a lot of crappy side and mostly it is ALL about the
image. 

So the Pop culture leaders of the region = The most Affluent countries in the region,
and India does not belong to that category in the Asian continent as a whole.


----------



## shibuya_suki (Apr 24, 2005)

japan in asia,s.korea is second
s.korea still far away from japan of pop influence

the rest are UK and USA


----------



## eusebius (Jan 5, 2004)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/asiannetwork/index.shtml?logo

http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio1/urban/bobbyandnihal/

no one outside the region you mention ever picked up an album, unless someone sent cantonese covers of madonna to john peel

a CD is not a rich man's article like a car or something
world wide sales of bollywood, or punjabi bhangra outnumber those of yiang chu yen (?)
I've got plenty of Lata Mangeshkar, Ashle Boshle, Mohammed Rafi and traditional and urban dance like Bally Sagoo. You just don't know how much you're missing.


----------



## eusebius (Jan 5, 2004)

oops, I somehow didn't think of Japan as Asian

Anyone into Bathtubshitter, Cornelius, Melt Banana?


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

sorry to say in CJK no one cares about bollywood, i know it's big in britain.

in british Englsih Asia=India East Asia= Far East.


----------



## Locust (Apr 29, 2005)

I second Sen...

Eusebius... I doubt you ever been to Asia.

Ok, asian in UK means mostly Pakistanies and Indias...
and in the US it means CJK people...

So if you are european, then Asia = Indian subcontinuent... and you might be right...

But, As I was saying.... the weight(economic/political/trading/cultural) of NE Asia
outweights that of the REST of Asia by order of magnitude.... and if you want to talk
about Asia as a whole, it is only fair if you give NE Asiam region the most ponderance.

Now in NE Asia, Indian pop culture enjoys very poor image...


----------



## eusebius (Jan 5, 2004)

Oh, not just Britain. Just check the city of Arnhem, specialist Bollywood CD store (140,000 inh), there is vast interest in music from India (and Pakistan). Amsterdam's Tropenmuseum stages almost weekly concerts. And UK and NL are huge markets while France also has shown great interest. Rachid Taha even melted Raï (Algerian) with rock'n roll, bhangra, surf, the lot. What Fat Boy Slim claims, Rachid Taha actually did 5 years earlier. You can also find great influences from Indian music in the music of Tanzania and Kenya. It's music from a very open society which sharply contrasts with the music from SE Asia.


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

we are talking about pop culture in each continent, not pop culture of a continent in another continent.


----------



## eusebius (Jan 5, 2004)

well, Locust, as if a King cannot be a poor one. Fact remains India infleunced the whole world (Beatles! Goa! Sufi!) while very little from China and Korea filtered through.


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

eusebius said:


> well, Locust, as if a King cannot be a poor one. Fact remains India infleunced the whole world (Beatles! Goa! Sufi!) while very little from China and Korea filtered through.


in your dictionary world equates britain doesnt it?


----------



## Locust (Apr 29, 2005)

Eusebius:

I would not be surprised that in Europe you have more stuff from Middle East/India/Pakistan
as they are closer.

Now, the issue is that Asia is a HUGE continent and Middle East/Indian Sub-continet/Eastern
Asia are totally disconnected culturally.... not like Europe.

On the other hand, NE Asia (CJK) and SE Asia are also quite different.

In conlclusion, In NE Asia people haven't even HEARD of the artistis
you are mentioning... and who cares whether they are popular or not in Europe...

Eusebius:

Again, you are starting to sound ridiculous and self-centered... I thought we
are talkign about the realities in each continent... not YOUR perception in
your part of the world.


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

World/North America: US
Europe: UK
Asia/Australia: Japan, India, HK
Latin America: Brazil, Mexico


----------



## eusebius (Jan 5, 2004)

I think India has the dominant music influence in:
Afghanistan
Pakistan
India
Sri Lanka
Bangla Desh
Burma
while also rather influential in 
Indonesia
Maleysia
Thailand

sales in Japan are probably biggest
but outside of Japan you'd only find some Japanese acts in avant garde and electronic circles (Yoshimi a.o.)


----------



## eusebius (Jan 5, 2004)

-people in CJK would have sooner heard of Indian music than vice versa people in the Indian subcontinent would have heard of CJK music. First of all because Indian music is embraced by well known artists like The Beatles.
As far as I know there are hardly any factual music sales in China because people in China copy music and don't buy the official finished product. There are several cases against China for the illegal copying of music.


----------



## Locust (Apr 29, 2005)

Ok... in population the chunk of countries you list is quite big... but again those are
among the least developed nations in Asia (Malaysia and Thailand are not in the core group)
and only very recently India is starting to pull itself from years of laying behind.

Your comparison of India being the cultural representative of Asia... is like putting
Russia as cultural representative of Europe... hey Russia has cultural influence on:
Ukraine
Belarus
xxx-stan countries
Gerogia
Slovakia
Bulgaria
etc.. etc..


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

they still copy Taiwanese Mandarin pop and K-pop, they dont copy Indian music.

The only Indian movie that has been shown in China in ALL MY LIFE is Ashoka, it's quite successful actually. i doubt it's even shown in Korea or Japan.

in Thailand they are crazy about HK pop stars and Taiwanese groups such as F4 (LOL)..they are not crazy about some guy from Bombay.


----------



## Locust (Apr 29, 2005)

eusebius said:


> -people in CJK would have sooner heard of Indian music than vice versa people in the Indian subcontinent would have heard of CJK music. First of all because Indian music is embraced by well known artists like The Beatles.
> As far as I know there are hardly any factual music sales in China because people in China copy music and don't buy the official finished product. There are several cases against China for the illegal copying of music.



You talk as if people in India pay 15$ to buy a legal CD... 15$ that would be like
a day or more of backbreaking work.... 
I doubt the situtation is even worse; most do not even have CD players to play the illegal CDs.

Again, who cares in E. Asia.. what the popular trend in Europe is like these days...
Hey man, time when UK and other small european nations stood at the center
of the world is OVER...... get that through your head before talking about nonsense..

You might be getting wrong impression of the world because still people from 3rd world countries are flocking to your shores..

Going back to the point....

Pop culture is all about what young guys (mostly) consider cool... and not
much about the real artistic value...

Please, tell me ONE reason why people in NE Asia sould ever consider Indian pop
artisits to be 'cool'.


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

hey locust what's BoA's real name?


----------



## Locust (Apr 29, 2005)

it's her true (first)name... and last name I think is Kwon...


jesus.... Sen... I could be her uncle... and I am a little embarrased that I can answer
this question...


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

haha are you sure?


----------



## Locust (Apr 29, 2005)

she's been on the media spot light for a while... and when a news article about her is written
they usually give info on the age, real name(sometimes)... and it struck me the fact that
BoA's real name was Bo-A !!! that's all... to the world... I AM NOT A FAN of her....


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

haha i think it's Guen Bo A..never really into her actually, but i think she gotta be something to become so popular...

another question this one i dont know...did she pick up japanese when she begins to sing in japanese or she could speak it since school? i think it's amazing if she just picked up the language before she enters the japan market, but again spoken japanese is not so hard....


----------



## Locust (Apr 29, 2005)

sorry... Sen.... I am not a fan nor follower of her... I only read newspaper and major headlines on
the entertainemt section... 

as BoA being so young.... and being korean... I would not be surprised being fluent in japanese
after 6 months of intense studying...

I think that there are proper threads regarding the similarities/differences between these two languages...


----------



## Be_Happy (Aug 21, 2004)

pottebaum said:


> I was looking at the BBC news yesterday, and the TOP entertainment story was something about some American rappers..












You'll notice that the Britain tops the entertainment news today, far outweighing foreign news 17 to 11


----------



## spxy (Apr 9, 2003)

By the way Kingdom of heaven is Riddley scott, British as well.


----------



## Englishman (May 3, 2003)

and of course Orlando Blood the star is also British.


----------



## spxy (Apr 9, 2003)

Of course theres Ewan McGregor and a lot more brits in Star wars, the series having been largly filmed in the UK at Pinewood studios.
Nick Hornby in another news item is British.


----------



## Parsec (Apr 25, 2005)

North america:US
Latin America:Mexico
Europe:UK
Asia:Japan, South Korea
Africa:?
Oceania:Australia


@Sen

Mexican most famous artist are not in Hollywood, only Salma Hayek that is world famous, but many many more are in Mexico, almost all of them famous in whole LatinAmerica. Mexico is with no doubt the center of entertainment and pop culture of LatinAmerica, with some other countries far behind in 2nd place.


----------



## fairladyZ (Nov 28, 2002)

Sen said:


> haha i think it's Guen Bo A..never really into her actually, but i think she gotta be something to become so popular...
> 
> another question this one i dont know...did she pick up japanese when she begins to sing in japanese or she could speak it since school? i think it's amazing if she just picked up the language before she enters the japan market, but again spoken japanese is not so hard....


Boa was produced by japanese production company that's why I think she speaks fluent japanese.


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

America:USA
Europe:UK(but i like more tURKEY AND Sweden)
Asia:Israel(very famous in the world Ofra Haza and Dana International),Japan 
Africa:morocco and egypt


----------



## brooklynprospect (Apr 27, 2005)

ZOHAR said:


> Asia:Israel(very famous in the world Ofra Haza and Dana International


hahahahahahahahaha....

Anyway it's kind of unfair for Asia to be placed on an equal footing with S America, Africa, Europe, etc. After all, it does have 60% of the world's population. It makes more sense to break it up into sub-regions:

S Asia - India leads, obviously

E Asia - Japan and S Korea now, clearly China in the future

Having a middle east category makes sense too - Cairo?? Dubai??

Europe - London; but I do think a lot of the British forumers here minimize the importance of Paris, Barcelona, Berlin etc. 

N America - NY; LA second

Globally - NY.


----------



## kyenan (Mar 22, 2003)

I think in Asia, it's hard to say which country is more dominant than the other. Japan is very strong in the fields like video arcade, animation, manga (comics; graphic novel), and pop music. And her influence reaches beyond Asia, except pop music. Korea is strong at online games, soup opera, movie, pop music, and manhwa (comics; graphic novel). In terms of movies, soup opera, and manhwa, Korea's influence reaches beyond Asia too. But in terms of online games and pop music, Korean stuffs seem to be only popular in Asia. I think, overall, Japanese pop culture is more popular world-widely, but I doubt if Japan is ever comparable with Korea in movies, soup opera, and online games. 

I franly don't know much about Indian pop culture, but I certainly know that Indian pop culture has a large domestic market, and has acquired an enormous number of fans worldwidely. 

I think we should say all those three are dominant in Asian pop culture. 

BTW, what about the Arabs?


----------



## brooklynprospect (Apr 27, 2005)

kyenan said:


> In terms of movies, soup opera, and manhwa, Korea's influence reaches beyond Asia too. but I doubt if Japan is ever comparable with Korea in movies, soup opera, and online games.


Korean movies and soap operas are not popular outside of Asia. I once saw some korean article about K soaps in Mexico, but then again, reading the english versions of korean papers, you'd think Korea rules the world. It's the most patriotic press (along with the American) in the developed world. Speaking spanish, I can tell you Korean stuff isn't popular anywhere in Latin America / Spain.

In America, manga is getting popular, but manhwa is AT BEST a super distant second. Actually I never heard of it. Korean movies are better than Japanese, no doubt. Actually Japanese movies (not including the horror ones) are some of the most boring I've ever seen.


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Korean movies are getting more popular by the day in France, I see more and more ads for Korean movies in the subway and in the streets

Concerning manga it is still far behind manga internationaly, even if, at a smaller scale than the Korean movie industry, it is fastly growing, and yes Japan has a huge impact with anime and manga, mostly towards young people (not necesseraly children though)


----------



## brooklynprospect (Apr 27, 2005)

virtual said:


> Korean movies are getting more popular by the day in France, I see more and more ads for Korean movies in the subway and in the streets


I wonder what Korean movies' percentage of ticket sales are in France? 1 percent? Or less? 

Here in America, Japan is quite possibly the largest source of foreign pop culture, along with the UK. For people under 20 years old, the cartoons, video games, comics etc are often Japanese. Not that much influence with older people though. Korea has almost zero cultural influence in America that I can see, except for Tae Kwan Do. Final Fantasy X probably grossed more in the US than all Korean cultural exports combined.


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

Be_happy--which site is that screen shot from? The UK Editon BBC page was the one I'm referring to, and the US is still doing very well; top story: Michael Jackson.


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

brooklynprospect said:


> I wonder what Korean movies' percentage of ticket sales are in France? 1 percent? Or less?
> 
> Here in America, Japan is quite possibly the largest source of foreign pop culture, along with the UK. For people under 20 years old, the cartoons, video games, comics etc are often Japanese. Not that much influence with older people though. Korea has almost zero cultural influence in America that I can see, except for Tae Kwan Do. Final Fantasy X probably grossed more in the US than all Korean cultural exports combined.



I don't know the percentage, but it is still fastly growing, korean animated movies, wonderfull days and Oseam were played at the movie theatre right next to where I live, not a huge, international one. Asian culture alway takes a little bit more time to be exported in america, Asians kids these last 5 years have discovered themselves a passion for Japanimation, with shows such as DBZ, the exact same thing happened here, but in 94-95.


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

*UK Top Singles Chart: From the BBC:*
1.Akon-Lonely--USA(?)
2.Tony Christie Ft. Peter Kay
3.Snoop Dogg,Wilson,Timberlake-"Signs"--USA
4.Eminem: "Mockingbird"--USA
5. Bodyrockers "I like the way"
6. Will Smith "Switch"--USA
7. Ciara Ft Missy Elliot "1 2 Step"--USA
8 Destiny's Child "girl"--USA
9.Weezer "Beverly Hills"--NOT SURE, but there's a reference to beverly hills 
10. Lil Jon "Get Low/Lovers and friends"--USA


----------



## Alex Pox (Jan 9, 2005)

NE & probably SE Asia: Japan, S.Korea, Taiwan, Hong Kong

So far as I know...
J-pop is really popular in Taiwan, but not such popular in PRChina(due to anti-Japan maybe) or in S.Korea according to my Korean friend(also due to anti-Japan?).
K-pop is quite popular in PRChina and maybe S.E.Asia...especially on-line games.
On the other hand, Taiwanese mandarin pop dominates mandarin-speaking regions...While there are more and more PRChinese singers becoming well-known, T-pop still dominates...It will take quite sometime for Mainland China to become one of the most influential countries in East Asia in terms of pop-culture...

For myself as an East Asian, I listen to mandarin-pop(mostly Taiwanese), J-pop and K-pop as well, which in some ways makes it easier to learn Japanese and Korean...
But I'm never interested in Indian-pop...and none of my friends are...


----------



## brooklynprospect (Apr 27, 2005)

virtual said:


> Asian culture alway takes a little bit more time to be exported in america.


I don't know man. Japanese cartoons were popular even when I was very young, in the 1980s. Same with Japanese video games. The popularity of manga is relatively new though. Also, in NY, you're starting to see a critical mass of Japanese artists and designers.

In the US, for Asian culture, it's really just Japan and China. Not Korea. Well of course there's Indian stuff, but here "asian" colloquially refers more to E asia than S Asia.


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Movies and Television are dominated by the US. Music is not, but the largest share still goes to the US, followed by the UK (though not much in the US).


----------



## Citrus-Fruit (Mar 26, 2005)

samsonyuen said:


> Movies and Television are dominated by the US. Music is not, but the largest share still goes to the US, followed by the UK (though not much in the US).


Even though the best TV made is in the UK and the biggest Movie Market is in India. 

Heard a nice little British Film hit the number 1 at the Box Office this week ... Oh yes and another 1 at number 3 ...


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

nvm


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

Citrus-Fruit said:


> Heard a nice little British Film hit the number 1 at the Box Office this week ... Oh yes and another 1 at number 3 ...


The American box office? Which movies are those?

And, I know Britain has great TV, but wouldn't it be safe to say American shows have more influence? Hell, a friend of mine told me that Desperate Housewives is a huge hit in Australia.


pottebaum said:


> *UK Top Singles Chart(This week): From the BBC:*
> 1.Akon-Lonely--*USA(?)*
> 2.Tony Christie Ft. Peter Kay
> 3.Snoop Dogg,Wilson,Timberlake-"Signs"--*USA*
> ...


Also, are these stats I found authentic? I got them straight from the BBC, but they seemed almost over the top with all the American stuff.


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

^^It ends up Weezer is an American band. Wierd---Ive never even heard of them, but they're song "Beverly Hills" is #9 on the UK charts!


----------



## high_flyer (Jan 30, 2003)

The US makes great programmes like ER, 24 etc and very popular ones like SATC, Friends, Frasier etc
But the UK still holds its own with programmes like Pop Idol, Weakest Link, Who wants to be a Millionaire, The Office etc being copied around the world. And we still make great documentries, drama's and other things


----------



## kyenan (Mar 22, 2003)

brooklynprospect said:


> Korean movies and soap operas are not popular outside of Asia. I once saw some korean article about K soaps in Mexico, but then again, reading the english versions of korean papers, you'd think Korea rules the world. It's the most patriotic press (along with the American) in the developed world. Speaking spanish, I can tell you Korean stuff isn't popular anywhere in Latin America / Spain.
> 
> In America, manga is getting popular, but manhwa is AT BEST a super distant second. Actually I never heard of it. Korean movies are better than Japanese, no doubt. Actually Japanese movies (not including the horror ones) are some of the most boring I've ever seen.


There are some manhwa works in Barne & Noble on 66th st, Manhattan. And I know that Korean manhwa is not as recognized as manga, but I heard it is in Europe. BTW, I only used the word 'reach', not 'popular'. Don't make up my message in your brain.


----------



## kyenan (Mar 22, 2003)

Alex Pox said:


> NE & probably SE Asia: Japan, S.Korea, Taiwan, Hong Kong
> 
> So far as I know...
> J-pop is really popular in Taiwan, but not such popular in PRChina(due to anti-Japan maybe) or in S.Korea according to my Korean friend(also due to anti-Japan?).


It's not exactly because of anti-Japan sentiment in Korea. Well, J-pop was popular in Korea until 90s, but as more J-pop is introduced in Korea, people learned that J-pop was not as great as expected.


----------



## Jai (Jan 5, 2003)

As an American, having lived in London, I gotta say I love British (well at least London) TV a lot more. British programing is great, and they usually air the best shows from the states. What I missed, though, was good old espn.


----------



## IvoK (Apr 21, 2005)

I think that the world king of pop culture is UK... no doubt about that... except for Grunge, Hip Hop and Rap, I don't know what other kind of music is from american origin (well... country and jazz, but I wouldn't consider it pop culture)

In Latin America... you should separate Brazil from the rest because of the big cultural barrier between it and the rest of LatAm, which is the language... Brazil is quite "self-sufficient" in cultural meanings, the influences from the rest of Latin America are quite reduced and they tend to re-invent themselves continuosly... For the rest of Latin America, the actual king of pop culture is Mexico I think... but for years and years (let's say from 1930 to 1990) it was Argentina!! Argentinian singers (Carlos Gardel for instance in the 30s), bands (Soda Stereo in the 80s), movies (specially in the 40s-50s) had very large influence throughout the continent... but things changed in the 1990s when Mexico emerged as a very powerful influence in music and TV... Argentina is now in a far 2nd place, but quite autonomous since it has a very large rock & pop culture that continues to exist and it's the main component of the argentinian cultural life)


----------



## frozenpunch (May 11, 2005)

IvoK said:


> I think that the world king of pop culture is UK... no doubt about that... except for Grunge, Hip Hop and Rap, I don't know what other kind of music is from american origin (well... country and jazz, but I wouldn't consider it pop culture)
> 
> In Latin America... you should separate Brazil from the rest because of the big cultural barrier between it and the rest of LatAm, which is the language... Brazil is quite "self-sufficient" in cultural meanings, the influences from the rest of Latin America are quite reduced and they tend to re-invent themselves continuosly... For the rest of Latin America, the actual king of pop culture is Mexico I think... but for years and years (let's say from 1930 to 1990) it was Argentina!! Argentinian singers (Carlos Gardel for instance in the 30s), bands (Soda Stereo in the 80s), movies (specially in the 40s-50s) had very large influence throughout the continent... but things changed in the 1990s when Mexico emerged as a very powerful influence in music and TV... Argentina is now in a far 2nd place, but quite autonomous since it has a very large rock & pop culture that continues to exist and it's the main component of the argentinian cultural life)


I would say that since the 80's Mexico is the powerhouse of Media in LA.


But what about movies? Mexico was the greatests since 1930's in LA

Right now in every aspect.


----------



## carry_a_torch (Apr 30, 2005)

Because of language,I'm only interested in chinese actors no matter he/she comes from mainland china,taiwan ,HK,Singapore(孙燕姿 蔡建雅 林俊杰 李心洁等）and Malaysia（梁靖茹，光良等）


----------



## Alex Pox (Jan 9, 2005)

carry_a_torch said:


> Because of language,I'm only interested in chinese actors no matter he/she comes from mainland china,taiwan ,HK,Singapore(孙燕姿 蔡建雅 林俊杰 李心洁等）and Malaysia（梁靖茹，光良等）


But within the "Great Chinese Region"(大中華區 ), Taiwan-pop still dominates if you're saying mandarin-pop. Those Singaporean singers that you mentioned actually started becoming popular after they went to Taiwan. 

Mainland China is catching up, but still far behind and seems pretty hard probably due to the fact that most people don't want to buy official copies but buy illegal copies or download from the internet instead.


----------



## carry_a_torch (Apr 30, 2005)

but still mainland china is their most important and biggest market.


Alex Pox said:


> But within the "Great Chinese Region"(大中華區 ), Taiwan-pop still dominates if you're saying mandarin-pop. Those Singaporean singers that you mentioned actually started becoming popular after they went to Taiwan.
> 
> Mainland China is catching up, but still far behind and seems pretty hard probably due to the fact that most people don't want to buy official copies but buy illegal copies or download from the internet instead.


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

carry_a_torch said:


> Because of language,I'm only interested in chinese actors no matter he/she comes from mainland china,taiwan ,HK,Singapore(孙燕姿 蔡建雅 林俊杰 李心洁等）and Malaysia（梁靖茹，光良等）


梁靜茹是馬拉西亞人？我還以爲是臺灣人，哈，歌很好聽，讚！


----------



## OBman (May 26, 2004)

East Asia: Japan, HK, Taiwan

utada, cookies LOL, jay chou


----------



## Gumnaam (Feb 4, 2005)

eusebius said:


> I think India has the dominant music influence in:
> Afghanistan
> Pakistan
> India
> ...


I am sorry to say, but you don't have any idea about Pakistani pop music, it was never influenced by Indian music, the fact is that Pakistani artists and Pakistani pop music has always influenced the Indian music in recent times and sometimes they even copied our music.

Ever heard of "Nusrat Fateh Ali Khan". He was a Pakistani and a legend of Pakistani music industry, very famous in Japan, China, India, Europe and NA.

A big part of Indian population listens to Pakistani pop music, one can always find as many Indians as Pakistanis in Pakistani music concerts in Europe/NA.

As for Afghanistan, I don't know where you get the impression that its music is influenced by Indian music. It is totally wrong, though I am a Pakistani but I have lived with Afghan community for sometime and I can speak Pushto and to some extent Dari also, they have their own music which is excellent and very unique.


----------



## Jai (Jan 5, 2003)

Um... ustd. Nusrat Fateh Ali Khan was a singer in the Qawwali genre of music. Qawwali is most certainly not limited to Pakistan. While NFAK was a Pakistani singer, a master at his craft, and quite popular in India, it certainly was not "Pakistani" music he sung, and Indians copied, but Qawwali. :| In fact, Punjab state of India puts out more Qawwali music than the entire nation of Pakistan. 

I've heard this mantra of 'Indians only copying Pakistani music hoo hoo' repeated continuously and hopefully quite a bit by ceratin members in the forums, playing on others' ignorance. Till now I've ignored it, but I'm calling this absurd bluff right now. 

And if you are singularily denying the immense popularity of Indian popular music in Afghanistan and Pakistan, then all I can say is that you're being driven by an blinding nationalism that's blinding you to the bloody obvious that everyone else can see. :|

It's the same logic that has Indian movies and music officially banned in Pakistan, yet played continuously in all their media and duplicated and sold to such an extent, that this nation is one of the hubs of piracy in the world.

-Jai


----------



## eusebius (Jan 5, 2004)

Just before he died, Nusrat did a Bollywood soundtrack. He was a genius!


----------



## beta29 (Sep 30, 2004)

In europe it is UK and Germany!!


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2005)

Spido said:


> A big part of Indian population listens to Pakistani pop music, one can always find as many Indians as Pakistanis in Pakistani music concerts in Europe/NA.


Lol ........If you want to seperate yourself from India in every sense possible ....go ahead ......its good for both the countries .......But dont start uttering blatant lies
In India , no one even cares about Pakistani pop music ....Only exception is Junoon who now a days perform in India.......
and then There is Adnan Sami who might be of Pakistani origin , but never found popularity in Pakistan . He has already shifted his base to India .

So , please dont comment about Indians if you dont know the truth


----------



## PERRONA21 (May 12, 2005)

IvoK said:


> I think that the world king of pop culture is UK... no doubt about that... except for Grunge, Hip Hop and Rap, I don't know what other kind of music is from american origin (well... country and jazz, but I wouldn't consider it pop culture)
> 
> In Latin America... you should separate Brazil from the rest because of the big cultural barrier between it and the rest of LatAm, which is the language... Brazil is quite "self-sufficient" in cultural meanings, the influences from the rest of Latin America are quite reduced and they tend to re-invent themselves continuosly... For the rest of Latin America, the actual king of pop culture is Mexico I think... but for years and years (let's say from 1930 to 1990) it was Argentina!! Argentinian singers (Carlos Gardel for instance in the 30s), bands (Soda Stereo in the 80s), movies (specially in the 40s-50s) had very large influence throughout the continent... but things changed in the 1990s when Mexico emerged as a very powerful influence in music and TV... Argentina is now in a far 2nd place, but quite autonomous since it has a very large rock & pop culture that continues to exist and it's the main component of the argentinian cultural life)



In Latin America Mexico has been always the pop culture king. At times yes, Argetina has had great influence, but don't forget the golden age of Mexican cinema, Maria Felix, Pedro Infante, Dolores del Rio, Pedro Armendariz among others.. many of these went on to make films in hollywood. Maria Felix made films in Argentina, Spain, and France. During the seventies the "telenovelas" of Mexico gained world fame, Veronica Castro, Lucia Mendez were two huge stars of the time. In my opinion Mexico has never had to look elsewhere for pop culture (besides the US). It is evident when you see the number of artists who flop to Mexico in serach of a "big break". 

As for the rest of the world, in Europe undoubtedly the UK holds the throne. And of course, not only in North America, but in the entire world, the American entertainment industy leads, by far. Like Mexico for latin americans, USA for artists of any country is the place to go to reach a much broader audience.


----------



## Gumnaam (Feb 4, 2005)

Jai said:


> Um... ustd. Nusrat Fateh Ali Khan was a singer in the Qawwali genre of music. Qawwali is most certainly not limited to Pakistan. While NFAK was a Pakistani singer, a master at his craft, and quite popular in India, it certainly was not "Pakistani" music he sung, and Indians copied, but Qawwali. :| In fact, Punjab state of India puts out more Qawwali music than the entire nation of Pakistan.


Yeah...Qawali is certainly not limited to Pakistan but Pakistan is a leader in Qawwali and Ghazal singing and Indians follow the footsteps of Pakistani artists/legends in this style of singing.


Jai said:


> I've heard this mantra of 'Indians only copying Pakistani music hoo hoo' repeated continuously and hopefully quite a bit by ceratin members in the forums, playing on others' ignorance. Till now I've ignored it, but I'm calling this absurd bluff right now.


Reality cannot be changed, it is a known reality that Indians copied our music in the past and recently because our music is much more *MEASURED* than the Indian music, pop music is something that India can't compete with Pakistan. Stop being ignorant and don't say again that Indians don't copy Pakistani music because it is simply not true.


Jai said:


> And if you are singularily denying the immense popularity of Indian popular music in Afghanistan and Pakistan, then all I can say is that you're being driven by an blinding nationalism that's blinding you to the bloody obvious that everyone else can see.


Well, I am not denying anything, I am just talking about reality and what I have seen in Pakistan and Afghanistan, Afghans have their own music which is very attractive and unique, they only listen to Pashto/Dari songs, even the Afghan community in Pakistan doesn't even listen to Pakistani music then why Indian music which is far below than Pakistani music in quality.

What nationalism you are talking about? Didn't get you there, all I am talking is just reality, nothing more nothing less.


Jai said:


> It's the same logic that has Indian movies and music officially banned in Pakistan, yet played continuously in all their media and duplicated and sold to such an extent, that this nation is one of the hubs of piracy in the world.


Well, exactly the same can be said about Pakistani pop music in India. Lots of Pakistani pirated music is available in India. It's a fact you can't deny or can you?


----------



## Gumnaam (Feb 4, 2005)

innoncent_monster said:


> Lol ........If you want to seperate yourself from India in every sense possible ....go ahead ......its good for both the countries .......But dont start uttering blatant lies
> In India , no one even cares about Pakistani pop music ....Only exception is Junoon who now a days perform in India.......
> and then There is Adnan Sami who might be of Pakistani origin , but never found popularity in Pakistan . He has already shifted his base to India .
> 
> So , please dont comment about Indians if you dont know the truth


You don't know what you are talking about?


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2005)

^ Spido you are a blatant lier

Did you know pakistan is the world leader in piracy (not just for Indian music/films) ?

If everything was indigenous , why is pakistan so active in piracy

And as I said , If you hate India and want to distance yourself from India , go ahead and become part of Arab world . But please dont spread wrong information about India


----------



## Gumnaam (Feb 4, 2005)

^^ You are a blatant idiot.

Well, many countries are involved in piracy, doesn't wanna name them all but India is definitely one of them.

There is no reason for me to hate India. Some disputes are there and Pakistan and India need to solve them in order to attain long lasting peace. Tell me where I spread wrong information about India. I will be more than happy to edit/delete my post.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2005)

See you had to use "blatant" word again because I used it . Its in your pakistani blood to always do a "tit for tat" against India , instead of complementing each other for betterment of South Asia

BS #1


> I am sorry to say, but you don't have any idea about Pakistani pop music, it was never influenced by Indian music,


BS #2


> the fact is that Pakistani artists and Pakistani pop music has always influenced the Indian music in recent times


BS #3


> and sometimes they even copied our music.


BS #4


> A big part of Indian population listens to Pakistani pop music,


BS #5


> eality cannot be changed, it is a known reality that Indians copied our music in the past and recently because our music is much more MEASURED than the Indian music, pop music is something that India can't compete with Pakistan.


As for piracy , its universal but Pakistan is world leader !

Fact #1

Indian film and music loses millions every year because of piracy in Pakistan (Musharaff banned them all for legal circulation)


----------



## Jai (Jan 5, 2003)

IM - please leave him be. I don't want this thread to be locked by petty oen liners like the Noida Tower thread, and I'd like him or those who feel as he does to address the facts at hand here:



Spido said:


> Yeah...Qawali is certainly not limited to Pakistan but Pakistan is a leader in Qawwali and Ghazal singing and Indians follow the footsteps of Pakistani artists/legends in this style of singing.


Hookay guy. You tell yourself that.



> Stop being ignorant and don't say again that Indians don't copy Pakistani music because it is simply not true.


Ok then.

I want you to post every instance you can think of, of Indians 'copying' Pakistani music. I will then show whether this is true or not. Your move. 



> Afghans have their own music which is very attractive and unique, they only listen to Pashto/Dari songs


No doubt that Afghans have their own, unique and beautiful music, but that is quite beside the point. The point is, Indian music/movies is BIG in Afghanistan. Why, even according to this BBC report:


> India's Bollywood film industry is once again eyeing the Afghanistan market where Hindi films did roaring business before being banned by the Taleban.
> 
> Afghanistan was among the biggest overseas market for Bollywood films until the early 1990s.
> [...]
> ...


By all accounts -- and I mean ALL -- Indian pop culture is bigger than ever in Afghanistan. Would you like me to give sources? It's only a matter of googling 'India AND Afghanistan'. 

The Taleban banned music altogether in Afghanistan, under their areas. Even in likewise tribal areas of Pakistan (NWFP, Pakthoonisan, etc.) music is banned. This has created a huge crimp on traditional Afghani music, to say the very least. Bollywood is, was, and will continue to be a growing popular success in both Pakistan and Afghanistan, even if the former outwardly resent it.



> What nationalism you are talking about? Didn't get you there, all I am talking is just reality, nothing more nothing less.


I've yet to see a fact. Just a lot of nationalistic bluster. Tell us: what Pakistani songs have Indians 'copied'?



> Well, exactly the same can be said about Pakistani pop music in India. Lots of Pakistani pirated music is available in India. It's a fact you can't deny or can you?


Can I deny that there must be at least one copy of some pirated version of Pakistani pop music in India? :| No. I guess I can't. Can I deny that there is a significant ammount, or even an ammount even the very least little smidgen relevant to the hugeness of Indian media? Oh, quite sure, guy.

As for Pakistan's piracy and addiction to Indian media, a recent (4 day old) BBC article also tells *How piracy is entrenched in Pakistan *  

Let's quote from the article, shall we?


> [...]
> *'Cultural Nightmare'*
> 
> It is easy to understand why if you look at the extent to which Indian cinema has permeated life in Pakistan.
> ...


Let's face it buddy. Much to your chagrin, India is big in Pakistan, and not the other way round. So much pull it exerts that some of your biggest pop stars -- from your biggest pop singer Adnam Sami to your biggest film star Reema -- had to flee your country to India, to escape censorship and to embrace a non-stifling culture of the arts. Even the late, grate NFAK spent most of his time and created most of his recordings in India. His work in Indian film and with other Indian maestros like ustds Zakir Hussein and Ravi Shankar is what made him so popular abroad.


So lets hear all those legions of Indian music albums and songs that are plagarized from the cultural mass of Pakistani media. :cheers1:

-Jai


----------



## centralized pandemonium (Aug 16, 2004)

Asia is too big to be influenced by just one country/culture.

South Asia: India, duh..
Rest of Asia: CJK.

PS: Spido bhai, don't tell lies abt Hindi movies not being popular in Pakistan. My Pakistani friends know more about the upcoming movies than I do. Its more of a rule than exception.


----------



## Jai (Jan 5, 2003)

Guys please!

Let's not distract the topic as a whole and have it lead into a flame war. I very much want to have a reasoned discussion. That is not going to happen with comments like that, which distract from thematter at hand.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2005)




----------



## ChinaboyUSA (May 10, 2005)

Pop culture:
US is the lead, all others can be called regional influence.
Actually US pop culture currently is very affected by the Latino music or stars;-)

India's song & dancing & show is very interesting and I really admire their artist's devotion and energy that they can sing and dance from the begining till the end. (I am not kidding), but unfortunately I am not a fan of Hindus language as most of the people out from the region, if they sing in English, there are many from the US and UK already, but some indian style is cool.

Chinese, Korean and Japanese pop culture is very influential within the circle of East Asia and Southeast Asia, it is hard to enter the western pop culture since the western pop culture is very strong and 'pop culture' is coming from the west. But I should mention the Martial arts and Samurai's kind of traditional East Asian Culture combined with the mordern technology's effect is overcoming western people more and more.

Recently Zhang, Ziyi's appearence on Times and People's magazine is something of the Far East Cultural's traditional & pop effect in the States and western world.
See it at:
http://www.time.com/time/2005/time100/artists/
http://people.aol.com/people/galleries/0,19884,1030176_12,00.html
and more at: 
http://csc.ziyi.org/news/index.html

All in all, we are in a multi-cultural society today, how to keep our own and appreciate each other's cream is essential.


----------



## Alex Pox (Jan 9, 2005)

carry_a_torch said:


> but still mainland china is their most important and biggest market.


Yeah so I'm saying mainland China is catching up. But still most people in mainland China listen to Taiwan-made mandarin-pop, though actually this huge market is currently limited by illegal copies and downloads...If all mainland Chinese buy official copies, those Taiwanese singers(and the singaporeans) could be bloody rich~. But by the time when most mainland Chinese have the purchasing power to buy official copies and legal legislations are really carried out, mainland China would be able to surpass Taiwan in a very short time in terms of pop-music...


----------



## andrea_despentes (Apr 28, 2005)

ASIA: CHINA, JAPAN

SOUTH ASIA: INDIA

OCEANIA: AUSTRALIA

AFRICA: SOUTH AFRICA, EGYPT

MIDDLE EAST: MMMMMMMMM MAYBE SAUDI ARABIA???

WESTERN EUROPE: UK, GERMANY, FRANCE

SOUTHERN EUROPE: ITALY

EASTERN EUROPE: RUSSIA

NORTH AMERICA: USA

CENTRAL AMERICA: MEXICO

SOUTH AMERICA: BRAZIL, ARGENTINA

CARIBBEAN ISLANDS: CUBA


----------



## PERRONA21 (May 12, 2005)

andrea_despentes said:


> ASIA: CHINA, JAPAN
> 
> SOUTH ASIA: INDIA
> 
> ...


Get a map, idiot. Mexico is in North America.


----------



## Rigadon (Mar 3, 2003)

pottebaum said:


> *UK Top Singles Chart: From the BBC:*
> 1.Akon-Lonely--USA(?)
> 2.Tony Christie Ft. Peter Kay
> 3.Snoop Dogg,Wilson,Timberlake-"Signs"--USA
> ...



The UK singles chart is now dead sadly. A few months back obscure rereleased Elvis singles were gettign to number 2 with no publicity and no radio air time. The albulm chart would be a better indictor- plenty of US groups do do well there- but Id sya thatsits generally over 50% British.


----------



## colombian_girl (Jun 14, 2005)

asia: china, japan, india
africa: south africa, egypt
europe: france, england, italy
north america: USA
central America: mexico
south america: brazil, and argentine


----------



## beta29 (Sep 30, 2004)

colombian_girl said:


> asia: china, japan, india
> africa: south africa, egypt
> europe: france, england, italy
> north america: USA
> ...


Hmm, Germany has by far a bigger and better pop culture than France or Italy! :sleepy:


----------



## Ionizer (Jun 8, 2005)

colombian_girl said:


> asia: china, japan, india
> africa: south africa, egypt
> europe: france, england, italy
> north america: USA
> ...



Mexico is not Central America and their artists are by far the most famous in South America and southern United States between spanish speakers.


----------



## nabz (Mar 1, 2006)

*PAKIS VS INDIA*

Well in asia it has to CHINA...comon even if they listen to thier own music they r more then a billion ppl living there
In south asia...ofcourse Pakistani music dominate the whole region....**** pop ..**** qawali..**** rock...**** sufi....in all generes which dominate tht region Pakistani music is on top..
What needs tobe pointed here is that Indian film industry do dominate the region but then thts not real music....its revolves around love and the situation of the songs.and doesnt even go an inch further then this

WORLD wide UK AND US rule the scene...they have produced musicians which deserve to be remebered and appreciated!

REGARDZ
nAbZ


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

ASIA: Japan
EUROPE: Great Britain
NORTH AMERICA: United States
OCEANA: Australia
SOUTH AMERICA: Brazil


----------



## CHI (Apr 17, 2004)

NA: USA
SA: Brazil or Mexico
Europe: Great Britain
Africa: Nigeria
Middle East: Israel
Asia: Japan
Oceania: Australia


----------



## Zaki (Apr 16, 2005)

nabz said:


> Well in asia it has to CHINA...comon even if they listen to thier own music they r more then a billion ppl living there
> In south asia...ofcourse Pakistani music dominate the whole region....**** pop ..**** qawali..**** rock...**** sufi....in all generes which dominate tht region Pakistani music is on top..
> What needs tobe pointed here is that Indian film industry do dominate the region but then thts not real music....its revolves around love and the situation of the songs.and doesnt even go an inch further then this
> 
> ...


Pakistani music doesn't dominate music in south asia. People in Bangladesh, Sri Lanka, Nepal or Bhutan never even listen to **** music. The only country in the region that dominates, and this is pretty much in all fields of entertainment, its India. And the only reason behind that is every country in the region can in some way connect to India since India has such a wide variety of cultures. The only place Pakistani music dominates is in India and i wouldn't be surprised if they were recieving tough competition from India even there.

As for East Asia, it isn't china, its Korea. Go anywhere east of India and korean pop culture dominates. 

It is hard to decide what dominates in europe. 

In africa it would probably be Nigeria or South Africa.

In the middle east its Egypt.

In South America its probably Brazil.

And finally in North America and the rest of the world as well, the US.


----------

